# Remembrance Sunday 2018



## Weasley (Nov 1, 2018)

We will be in Seville for the centenary of Armistice Day and would like to attend a service of remberance. Does anyone know of anything arranged in Seville?

Many thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Weasley said:


> We will be in Seville for the centenary of Armistice Day and would like to attend a service of remberance. Does anyone know of anything arranged in Seville?
> 
> Many thanks


Unless it is something organised by local Brits - it will be most unlikely, since Spain was not a party to WWI or WWII.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the nearest you'll get is Gibraltar - a good two hours' drive from Seville.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think the nearest you'll get is Gibraltar - a good two hours' drive from Seville.


Might find something in Ayamonte or Chiclana both of which have sizeable Brit communities but they are both a fair way from Seville. And I don't know how you would find out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Might find something in Ayamonte or Chiclana both of which have sizeable Brit communities but they are both a fair way from Seville. And I don't know how you would find out.


British Legion in Spain (South) are the ones most likely to know the answer to this:
Royal British Legion Branches in Spain South - Spain South - The Royal British Legion.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

don't bother coming to Nerja, last year the old woman that gave out poppies was told to sling her hook when she stood OUTSIDE the sunday flea market by the organisers of the market yet they said sod all to the usual bible bashers with their stall outside also outside trying to 'convert' us to some obscure religion, they threatened to call the police if she didn't move away, true story, (Malvinas??? who knows).


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

bikerboy123 said:


> don't bother coming to Nerja, last year the old woman that gave out poppies was told to sling her hook when she stood OUTSIDE the sunday flea market by the organisers of the market yet they said sod all to the usual bible bashers with their stall outside also outside trying to 'convert' us to some obscure religion, they threatened to call the police if she didn't move away, true story, (Malvinas??? who knows).



google 'poppy seller nerja market'


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

bikerboy123 said:


> don't bother coming to Nerja, last year the old woman that gave out poppies was told to sling her hook when she stood OUTSIDE the sunday flea market by the organisers of the market yet they said sod all to the usual bible bashers with their stall outside also outside trying to 'convert' us to some obscure religion, they threatened to call the police if she didn't move away, true story, (Malvinas??? who knows).


Maybe if she got the proper permits to do so this would not be news.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

growurown said:


> Maybe if she got the proper permits to do so this would not be news.


and what permit would this be, she wasn't selling anything or inside the market?


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

growurown said:


> Maybe if she got the proper permits to do so this would not be news.


do all the women/men that sit outside the supermarkets year in year out with a cardboard sign and begging bowl have 'permits'? there is one outside the local supermarket that has been there years, this woman just wanted two hours once a year.


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

bikerboy123 said:


> do all the women/men that sit outside the supermarkets year in year out with a cardboard sign and begging bowl have 'permits'? there is one outside the local supermarket that has been there years, this woman just wanted two hours once a year.


You can search your own fav search engine for what she would need to be legal - I guess as a charity or non-profit as THE CHURCH does because if she had that piece of paper she would not have made the news ( let me guess - olivepress??? ).

Those people that sit outside your local mecredona ( terrible supermarket) are hit with a fine of - in Benidorm it is €15 - if they are stopped by the police, so not alot compared to what the gang(s) brings in daily. There are no criminal charges, just a fine.

Maybe the people that run the Domingo flea market just do not like the English. There is alot of that here n there.

I have always been told and even our countries website says - know the rules of the country you are visiting or living in and follow them as this is not your country with the same rules-laws. She should have done this and there would have been no problems.


----------

